# Commencal Meta am v4 Buchsen



## Nikolaj87 (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen welche  Dämpfer Buchsen ich brauche für das Meta Am v4? Ich kann das angegebene Maß auf der Commencal Seite irgendwie nirgends zu kaufen finden. Wollte nen Monarch+ montieren.

Liebe Grüße 
Nikolaj


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Dezember 2016)

Vorne: (wobei das ein Standard Maß ist, kriegste überall)
http://www.commencalstore.de/bushing-hardware-22-x-10-c2x19999245

Hinten: (hab ich von Huberbushings bekommen)
http://www.commencalstore.de/bushing-hardware-14-x-10-for-meta-v4-c2x19999246


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (22. Dezember 2016)

Die hintere hab ich auch vom Huber. Ist sau filigran das Teil.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------

